# Electric briquette starter?



## puckhed33 (Aug 11, 2015)

Would one of those hoop style electric briquette starters work for cold smoking or would it get too hot?













SIL_ElectricCharcoalStarter_Grillfinity-EverydayPr



__ puckhed33
__ Aug 11, 2015






Also I have an offset smoker. Would I use the firebox or put the wood under the cheese?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 11, 2015)

For smoking cheese, I prefer the temperature to be around 60 deg. F inside the smoker...   I use the AMNPS in a detached mailbox mod...


----------



## oregon smoker (Aug 21, 2015)

puckhed33 said:


> Would one of those hoop style electric briquette starters work for cold smoking or would it get too hot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do not think these are designed to be plugged in and ran for an extended time. it could burn out or possibly over heat and catch fire? JUST My Opinion.

Tom


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 21, 2015)

If you are looking for a plug in element you should look at counter top electric burners. They are around $20 and you can adjust the temp on them.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Aug 21, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> For smoking cheese, I prefer the temperature to be around 60 deg. F inside the smoker... I use the AMNPS in a detached mailbox mod...









http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp


----------



## puckhed33 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ak1 (Aug 22, 2015)

That thing would get too hot...it gets red hot and isn't really designed to go more than 20 minutes.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 22, 2015)

Just buy or make a pellet tube smoker. I honestly don't think believe there is a better solution for cold smoking.


----------

